# Knox ice melter



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Can anyone tell me what temperature Knox Ice Melter is effective to. I cant seem to find it anyone but I thought I read somewhere it was 25 degrees. Im thining of purchasing this product for some driveways and walks due to its "safe for concrete and grass" statement but dont want to purchase it if its non-effective at lower temps.

Any help or suggestions would be great.
Thanks
John


----------



## JFSV (Nov 8, 2007)

I looked at the website, they don't give a specific answer to that question. Have you ever looked at Professional Ice Melter? It is safer to vegetation and concrete.


----------



## SnowMelt2006 (Nov 27, 2006)

Knox is a fertilizer manufacturer.

They used to blend KCL and urea to make their ice melters. Not the best combination.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

if they dont tell you what it goes down to chances are its not gonna be as effective as other products that do make a statement.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Anyone know of a good product for resi drives and walks that states they are safe for concrete and grass here in indiana?


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

just use nitrate it is like $250 per ton and you have to aplie a little more of it but it's readily available and you can charg'em for fertilizing the yard at the same time?


----------



## phishoook (Jan 5, 2002)

SnowMelt2006;428987 said:


> Knox is a fertilizer manufacturer.
> 
> They used to blend KCL and urea to make their ice melters. Not the best combination.


Made in Knox Indiana by Shaw's Fertilizers.


----------



## JFSV (Nov 8, 2007)

clncut;429093 said:


> Anyone know of a good product for resi drives and walks that states they are safe for concrete and grass here in indiana?


Check out this link: http://www.springvalleyusa.com/1pim.html
you might want to contact [email protected], he works in the Indiana area.


----------



## caf4055 (Jan 1, 2009)

*Knox Ice Melt Products*

Knox uses salt, kcl and mag chloride only in their products. They never use urea. The Knox Ice Melt work to about 15 degrees and their Remove product works to about 5 degrees above. Their products are a very uniform product that spreads well and works great. They have a distibutor in Northern Indiana that is one of the largest disributors in the midwest.


----------



## caf4055 (Jan 1, 2009)

*Knox Ice melt*



clncut;428871 said:


> Can anyone tell me what temperature Knox Ice Melter is effective to. I cant seem to find it anyone but I thought I read somewhere it was 25 degrees. Im thining of purchasing this product for some driveways and walks due to its "safe for concrete and grass" statement but dont want to purchase it if its non-effective at lower temps.
> 
> Any help or suggestions would be great.
> Thanks
> John


Knox uses salt, kcl and mag chloride only in their products. They never use urea. The Knox Ice Melt work to about 15 degrees and their Remove product works to about 5 degrees above. Their products are a very uniform product that spreads well and works great. They have a distibutor in Northern Indiana that is one of the largest disributors in the midwest.


----------

